
Insider Reveals Google Plan to Prevent 'Trump Situation' in 2020 - bhartzer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re9Xp6cdkro&feature=youtu.be
======
stirfrykitty
Kudos to Project Veritas. I always suspected Google were intentionally
manipulating people. Now we know for certain. I cancelled my Google accounts
yesterday after watching.

As a conservative, (not a Republican-they are too liberal), I find any tech
company saying our goal is to prevent anyone getting elected hideous and un-
American. Ditto Facebook and anyone else who doesn't like the status quo.
People have a right to vote their conscience. Companies trying to manipulate
people to vote a certain way is terrible.

I'm likely further right on the political spectrum than anyone in Congress,
hence my disdain for the Republican party, but I would never try and
manipulate someone to vote a certain way. People are freewill moral agents and
able to think for themselves.

------
rgovostes
Project Veritas also leaked internal Google presentations and notes on
"algorithmic unfairness," fake news, and biases amplified by machine learning.
I found it thoughtful, though unfortunately some communities have just
narrowed in on a few slides about Hollywood they disagree with and rejected
the rest.

[https://www.projectveritas.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/06/SS...](https://www.projectveritas.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/06/SS1DocDump.pdf)

------
jeromic
See Jen Gennai's response at [https://medium.com/@gennai.jen/this-is-not-how-
i-expected-mo...](https://medium.com/@gennai.jen/this-is-not-how-i-expected-
monday-to-go-e92771c7aa82)

and the hackernews thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20269590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20269590)

------
nkurz
I get an error message that I haven't seen before:

 _(!) Video unavailable_

 _This video is no longer available due to a privacy claim by a third party._

~~~
jeromic
Go watch it at [https://www.projectveritas.com/video/insider-blows-
whistle-e...](https://www.projectveritas.com/video/insider-blows-whistle-exec-
reveals-google-plan-to-prevent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/)

------
tpkj
How come when I posted this same link on Hacker News, HN flagged my post?
Guess the same hive mind that runs Google runs the show at HN.

